# my new - Fortis B-42 BLACK BLACK



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

great watch :-!


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Silly!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 8, 2009)

Hawt.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Great watch, great pix!
Has the same hands as my B-42 Strato!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

awesome watch any chance for a lume shot?


----------



## kelvinftg (Dec 4, 2009)

That is one freakin awesome looking watch you got there buddy!


----------



## gregflat9 (Mar 28, 2008)

AC/DC... "back in black"

:-!


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

You must be some kind of super undercover deniable black-ops spy to need that!


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

cool shot and the numerals do glow even though they are grey awesome


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Looks fantastic! ;-)


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

:-!Once again, Fortis comes up with a great design. Love the watch, looks great.. Congrats


----------



## Boski (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## MatTCTM (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice one... love the blacked out numerals...

cool piece to add to any collection....
:-!


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

Nishe... I love these 'stealth' designs - v cool b-)


Cheers


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

stealthy ;p


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Went into a local watch establishment this week and saw a number of makers with a similar design.
Don't know who came up with it first, but it seems to be a popular design this year.
Maybe it's representing the economy


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

without lighting
full lighting


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Very stealthy looking, cheers! ;-)


----------



## noinong159 (Nov 20, 2009)

What is the point of making this models.Are they LE right?
The only comment is "cool"!!


----------



## Johnny Vulcan (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow..what an unusual cool watch! Jealous!:-|


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 8, 2009)

YPO said:


> without lighting
> <This Photo is Currently Unavailable>


That's some pretty low lighting.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

would love to see the case back engraving too!


----------



## YPO (Oct 18, 2007)

OK :-!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 8, 2009)

_(whimper)_


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

great watches and great pics! thanks YPO!


----------



## VWGTI (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pics man! The black black really looks good in the flesh. I met some guy who drove a gorgeous souped up VW Scirocco at the tuner's a few days ago who wore this watch. A very matching accessory if you drive a white car with matt black detailing!


----------



## Paulnz (Jan 1, 2010)

How tough are these PVD coatings? Anyone scratched one yet?


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dusty Chalk said:


> _(whimper)_


Hahahahahaha, that just what i did as well! :-d


----------



## towner (Jun 3, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Paulnz said:


> How tough are these PVD coatings? Anyone scratched one yet?


I'm curious of this too. My U-Boat has a black PVD coating and I'm a bit paranoid about it...

Fantastic looking watch though, love it.


----------



## Utlityman (Nov 10, 2009)

That's an awesome looking watch. Great pick:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

That is cool! Great watch... CONGRATS! :-!


----------

